# Modulo rechnen



## Wirtschaftsingenieur (8. Nov 2009)

Hallo.
Kann mir jemand sagen was Modulo bzw. Rest ist?

Zum Beispiel:
double a = 127, b = 8, c = 3, x;
x = a % b;
System.out.println(x);


Ergebnis: x = 7.0

Wie rechnet Java mit Modulo? Wie rechnet man in der Mathematik mit Modulo?
Danke.


----------



## icarus2 (8. Nov 2009)

Sollte alles erklären: Division mit Rest


----------



## faetzminator (8. Nov 2009)

Bei ints (sofern c < a und b):
[c]a * b + c = d[/c]
[c]d / a = b[/c]
[c]d % a = c[/c]
[c]d / b = a[/c]
[c]d % b = c[/c]


----------



## musiKk (8. Nov 2009)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Bei ints (sofern c < a und b):
> [c]a * b + c = d[/c]
> [...]
> [c]d % b = c[/c]




```
int c = -10;
int a = -5;
int b = -4;
int d = a * b + c;

System.out.println(d % b);
```
In Java heißt der Operator nicht modulo, sondern remainder. Bei negativen Zahlen kann es unerwartete Ergebnisse geben. Siehe auch die JLS.


----------

